# See ya Mclane... #nextlevel



## BryanThigpen (Aug 19, 2017)




----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

:yahoo: *Congrats!* :yahoo:


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

That's awesome - you'll love the upgrade!


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Love it!


----------



## cwoernle (Sep 13, 2017)

Where did you get it?


----------



## BryanThigpen (Aug 19, 2017)

Moulton Alabama. I actually have 2 of them. The other is getting serviced with a new bed bar/knife. Reel sharpening. Gonna sell one if anyone is interested. Take 750$ for it when it's done.


----------



## cwoernle (Sep 13, 2017)

Is it a 1000 or 1600?


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Awww yesss.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

cwoernle said:


> Is it a 1000 or 1600?


It's a 1000


----------



## cwoernle (Sep 13, 2017)

Thanks. (I'll blame 2:50 am for not looking closer at the picture.)


----------



## BryanThigpen (Aug 19, 2017)

Yea sorry I'm slow responding. It's a 1000


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I might be interested in that second one... Also considering a John Deere 220. How many blade cutting reel on the one for sale? And what made you choose this model over others?

Thanks!


----------



## BryanThigpen (Aug 19, 2017)

From talking to golf courses and research. The toro greensmaster series is the best around in a walk behind. 11 Blade reel.


----------

